# John Owen: "The principle that the church hath power to institute anything...."



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2015)

The principle that the church hath power to institute anything or ceremony belonging to the worship of God, either as to matter or manner, beyond the observance of such circumstances as necessarily attend such ordinances as Christ himself hath instituted, lies at the bottom of all the horrible superstition and idolatry, all of the confusion, blood, persecution, and wars, that for so long a season spread themselves over the face of the Christian world.​John Owen, _Of communion with God the Father, Sonne, and Holy Ghost, each person distinctly in love, grace, and consolation, or, The saints fellowship with the Father, Sonne, and Holy Ghost, unfolded_ (Oxford: 1657) 170. Here.
​


----------



## KMK (Apr 3, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The principle that the church hath power to institute anything or ceremony belonging to the worship of God, either as to matter or manner, beyond the observance of such circumstances as necessarily attend such ordinances as Christ himself hath instituted, lies at the bottom of all the horrible superstition and idolatry, all of the confusion, blood, persecution, and wars, that for so long a season spread themselves over the face of the Christian world.​John Owen, _Of communion with God the Father, Sonne, and Holy Ghost, each person distinctly in love, grace, and consolation, or, The saints fellowship with the Father, Sonne, and Holy Ghost, unfolded_ (Oxford: 1657) 170. Here.
> ​



To summarize, K.I.S.S.


----------



## kodos (Apr 3, 2015)

The interesting thing about this is that many are happy to institute whatever they wish into worship, until they run into something that offends _them_. At which point, they say 'absolutely not!'

But they do not give our Lord that right which they reserve for themselves.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 3, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The principle that the church hath power to institute anything or ceremony belonging to the worship of God, either as to matter or manner, beyond the observance of such circumstances as necessarily attend such ordinances as Christ himself hath instituted, lies at the bottom of all the horrible superstition and idolatry, all of the confusion, blood, persecution, and wars, that for so long a season spread themselves over the face of the Christian world.​John Owen, _Of communion with God the Father, Sonne, and Holy Ghost, each person distinctly in love, grace, and consolation, or, The saints fellowship with the Father, Sonne, and Holy Ghost, unfolded_ (Oxford: 1657) 170. Here.
> ​



Oh to live in this fresh air! Someday we shall!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 3, 2015)

God's people worshipping God's way on God's day. Thankful for the simplicity of the RPW.


----------

